# NFL FOOTBALL 2013



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2013)

The Pack takes on the Cardinals tonight at 7pm.

And I don't care if it's only pre-season. It's something to watch other than baseball and all the PED hype lately. #FOOTBALLISBACK

:woot:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 9, 2013)

I watched the preseason games last night as well as the HOF game last week. I'm probably not watching any more games until the regular season, watching back-ups vs 3rd string is worse than watching golf on TV...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2013)

On the flip side, it's also an opportunity to see which new acquisitions are worth a damn. Another good thing about pre-season is the games aren't always on stupid Sundays. So you can hit the bar to watch the game and not have to worry about work in the morning. :thumbs:


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2013)

^how can you tell if they are worth a dam if they are playing the 3rd line or backup players?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2013)

pre season football is for the coaching staff to see who listening the best during camp.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> ^how can you tell if they are worth a dam if they are playing the 3rd line or backup players?


Because they are playing to earn a spot on the roster before the final cut. You can tell which players are giving it their best and which ones are taking it easy. At least IMO. As I said above, it's still football. And football &gt; baseball in my book.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 9, 2013)

The only good thing I take away from preseason football games is identifying which players are worth using a 13th round "sleeper" fantasy football draft pick on.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 9, 2013)

Going to watch Vince Young tonight...otherwise, I'd probably skip.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 10, 2013)

The preseason is a chance for me to learn the names of the Patriots receiving corps. I'm just glad their division totally sucks. Also, this is as good an excuse to post this as any.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 10, 2013)

Since I am moving falcons will probably go to SB

Lord I can't stand Ellway either.....or Peyton....

Argh....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 10, 2013)

We have a common enemy!

I hope the whole team gets a collective case of jock itch.

I get stuck with the Vikings as my 'local' team, assuming a team 9 hours away is local.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 11, 2013)

if I saw one more news story about the Redskin's training camp.... seriously, they interviewed that one dude's grandma about what dress she wore to the players wedding three days in a row...


----------



## ventilator (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm sick of all the quarterback controversy stories in Tampa this year. Every time I see an article about the Bucs they pull in the quarterback thing even though I all of the organization has said Freeman is the starter. Freeman has been decent, some ups and down, but overall better than a first year 3rd round pick who could have easily been picked up in the 4th or 5th I think. I don't really know why everyone thinks he is one bad game from being replaced, I think he can be pretty good this year if they can get him not to take so many shots down field.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2013)

I thought freeman played pretty strong last year.. I don't know who is the number 2 candidate down there though?

Probably jut news folk trying to generate advertising...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 19, 2013)

Tampa has a team?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 19, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Tampa has a team?


They have 2 QB's?


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 19, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Tampa has a team?




and a baseball team too. That makes it two more teams than North Dakota :bag:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 20, 2013)

Not knocking the city, just the crappy football team.

We have a D-2 football team and a semi-pro hockey team in town, not sure about the rest of the state.


----------



## ventilator (Aug 20, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Tampa has a team?


Aren't you the big Patriots fan? I'd think you would've seen Brady make our first team look stupid last Friday night.



Dexman PE said:


> They have 2 QB's?


We have 3 QBs thank you. Granted one is Orvolsky who is a career backup and the other is Mike Glennon who we drafted this year. That is who everyone thinks is making a controversy because he has looked decent against the third stringers this preseason.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 20, 2013)

STEELERS are working on that 8-8 record from last year. Woohoo. Another ho-hum year, I won't be able to take it.

Especially with WVU and PSU not expecting to be anything either, this may be a long football season for me.

But hopefully they prove me wrong.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 20, 2013)

Broncos can't manage to keep anyone healthy. This could prove to be a long season for them as well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 20, 2013)

ventilator said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Tampa has a team?
> ...




Oh, I just thought that was the annual scrimmage against Foxboro High.


----------



## ventilator (Aug 20, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> ventilator said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


Easy now, I admitted we got whipped, no reason to rub salt in the wound. I think we at least played to a junior college level


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 20, 2013)

ventilator said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > ventilator said:
> ...


Like the South-Central Lousiana State University Muddogs (before Bobby Boucher)?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 20, 2013)

ventilator said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > ventilator said:
> ...




What goes around comes around. My friend is a big Ravens fan and gives me shit left and right. About the only thing we agree on is that the 'local' team, the Vikings, suck.

Also, I'm a Mets fan, who went to school in the Bronx during the last Yankees run. I've got more salt in me than a cup of ramen noodles.

Stick around Vent - you seem like the type that can dish it out and take it. And honestly, we need the dues...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 20, 2013)

SOLID.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 20, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> SOLID.




^Who is Melissa?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 20, 2013)

The person in the picture there drooling out of the helmet.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

I haven't been able to follow the Pre-season the muchbut how is the for we ND linebacker with the fake girlfriend doing?


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 21, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I haven't been able to follow the Pre-season the muchbut how is the for we ND linebacker with the fake girlfriend doing?




Mantei T'eo. He was injured last time I heard. Nothing serious. A sprained foot or something like that. He is expected to be back soon.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 21, 2013)

I heard he was on the PUP list with a bruised ego.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 21, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> I heard he was on the PUP list with a bruised ego.




:Locolaugh:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2013)

Think there would be enough interest for a 10-person fantasy league or at the very least a pick 'em?


----------



## Supe (Aug 22, 2013)

I heard that the sprain wasn't real, and that it was an internet hoax.

I would do a pickem, not fantasy, if its just W/L.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm always down to play fantasy football.

I would do a pickem too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 22, 2013)

I know a good site for a confidence pick style pick 'em from past years, I don't mind setting one up.

Anyone up for a friendly wager week to week with an overall winner at the end of the yeawr?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2013)

Say like $10 or $15 per person for a 10 person pick 'em league? Payouts for 1st, 2nd, 3rd and maybe 4th gets money back? What site do you use?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 22, 2013)

I was in a pool for several years on cbssports.com. But it was run by some guy my ex-FIL works with, so I don't know anyone in it really, which made bragging or trash talking pointless.

You basically pick from 16 points down to 1 (or less during bye weeks) based on how confident you are in the pick. Green Bay vs. Cleveland might be good for 16, while Seattle vs. San Fran might be a 1. Score of the MNF game was the tiebreaker.

Winning for the week got you your entry fee back, 2nd you got like $5 or $10. Annual winners, 2nd, etc. got corresponding shares of the rest.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2013)

^ I've done those before and they can be fun. Certainly a lot less effort than a full-fledged player fantasy league. I'm down.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm cool with a confidence pickem. I'd prefer to keep the cash out of it though.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2013)

Gotta play for something otherwise people give up half way through and throw the odds for the rest. Seen that happen a ton of times. A couple bucks isn't going to hurt and will keep everyone honest.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm going to need a spreadsheet/calendar reminders to keep track of all of the leagues I'm in...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 22, 2013)

I set something up. I agree with K1F3 that it's less effort than tracking spreads and setting fantasy rosters and we are all busy.

* League Name:
* League Password:
League Abbreviation: EBcom
*Home Page:http://ebcom**.football.cbssports.com*
E-Mail Address:[email protected]


You might need to pm me with an email address for an invite.

I set the rules based on the pool I was in, left finances be for now.

We can discuss rules and $ once we get a group going, and lock it in before the first game.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 24, 2013)

geeze the bear/rams game in STL is basically sold out through ticket master. Mr snick needs to stop by the ticket office to see what they have.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 24, 2013)

Try stubhub? I got Pats tickets through there a few times. You pay a premium but the tickets are guaranteed so you aren't dealing with some scalper. I had tickets to one game, and they called me a week before the game to tell me the season tickets for those seats had been revoked due to the owner getting drunk and disorderly, and they replaced them with better seats at no extra charge.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 26, 2013)

STEELERS are 0-3 in the pre-season. I think that may be a good sign


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 26, 2013)

Like the way Detroit went undefeated in the preseason then went 0-16 when it mattered?


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 26, 2013)

^^^^ Yes, that is my only hope at this point.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 26, 2013)

Your only other hope is that somehow a magical running back appears out of thin air so that they no longer rely on Isaac Redman...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 27, 2013)

Anyone else interested in the pick 'em league? Right now it's only VT and I.


----------



## bradlelf (Aug 27, 2013)

I would play pick 'em ... send me an invite


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2013)

Count me in as well.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 27, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> I set something up. I agree with K1F3 that it's less effort than tracking spreads and setting fantasy rosters and we are all busy.
> 
> 
> * League Name:
> ...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2013)

^^^ I tried that, but it says it's a private league and I need to be invited.


----------



## bradlelf (Aug 28, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ I tried that, but it says it's a private league and I need to be invited.


Same issue ... PM sent with email address


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 28, 2013)

I sent a PM to both of you. But then Brad sent his own PM. LOL. Either way, check both PMs I sent to you.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 30, 2013)

ANNNNNDDDDDD...... 0 for 4 it is in Pre-Season


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 30, 2013)

I hope they pick things up. I drafted their defense on my fantasy football team...


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 3, 2013)

STEELER defense is almost always a sure bet.


----------



## Supe (Sep 3, 2013)

Apparently, we've dropped our #4 QB and replaced him with "veteran" Brady Quinn. Phew, I was starting to get worried.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 3, 2013)

^^^ I've heard Tebow is available...


----------



## Supe (Sep 3, 2013)

I think the goal is to put 11 QB's on the field and confuse our opponents to victory.

Only it will look like a Benny Hill video, with everyone butt fumbling everywhere.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 4, 2013)

Only 4 players currently in the pool. Any others interested?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 4, 2013)

It's nice to feel the energy I being in Denver getting ready for the NFL kickoff game tomorrow night.. I would troll for tickets but just can't part with the cash at the moment...

For anyone not here the locals are super posses that they have these large banners of manning and flaco on the stadium.. It's been fun listening to the talk radio bitch and moan about the Raven QB getting so much exposure (&amp; I think that's a good thing). The fans bitching about it....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 4, 2013)

Let's go ahead and hang a Kaepernick banner at the Georgia Dome for a couple weeks and see how they like it...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah I was trying to agree with them. While posting on my phone making it look like I am working...

But in atlanta there are so many transplants from up north no one would probably make a fuss over it...surely not the news, it would be on the radio stations but the news wouldn't cover it ( TV)


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 5, 2013)

Butt Fumble Scientific Analysis...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 5, 2013)

^^^^ Fawesome


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2013)

So there is a nfl kickoff party in Baltimore they are showing on nfl network but the game is in Denver? I know the NFL has more money than Davey Crocket but that makes little sense???

The switching back from city to city with one daylight and the others darkness also is werd?

I don't normally have NFL network so maybe this is just how they roll?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 5, 2013)

The SB champs were supposed to host the opening game of the next season. However, due to scheduling conflicts Baltimore couldnt host tonight, so the game is played in Denver instead. As a consolation prize, they get a Keith Urban concert...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2013)

Okay that's makes sense.. I guess ???

Heads up, on VH1 they are showing SNL the Bush Years... Gonna be flipping back an forth...


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 5, 2013)

Rain delay? In Denver? WTF?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2013)

At least it made the start time more reasonable!


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 5, 2013)

I was beginning to wonder if I'd have to go to bed before kickoff. Delay the game because of rain? What a bunch of pansies.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 6, 2013)

I thought it was because of the lightening...

The players/ coaches do realize it is regular season and not another preseason pansy game right? Heard the score this morning and that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 6, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> It's nice to feel the energy I being in Denver getting ready for the NFL kickoff game tomorrow night.. I would troll for tickets but just can't part with the cash at the moment...
> 
> For anyone not here the locals are super posses that they have these large banners of manning and flaco on the stadium.. It's been fun listening to the talk radio bitch and moan about the Raven QB getting so much exposure (&amp; I think that's a good thing). The fans bitching about it....


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 6, 2013)

for some reason i thought the broncos colors were orange and black, not orange and blue...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 6, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> for some reason i thought the broncos colors were orange and black, not orange and blue...


We're not the Bears...


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 6, 2013)

7 TDs...Really?

Was Baltimore playing with the 3rd string unit? Do not think so. Saw Suggs and Dumervil taking him down and/or hitting him right after passing the ball. So the fact is that, hate him or love him, it was an impressive show by #18. Way to make a statement but, it is a long season.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 6, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > for some reason i thought the broncos colors were orange and black, not orange and blue...
> ...


but we have the same colors....craxy how popular that color combo is


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 9, 2013)

Amendola has a sprained labia. Still caught more than that dude in Denver.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2013)

Welker was the slot (3rd receiver ) in NE? I know it's tough when the 3rd receiver becomes a starter there not used to getting double teamed as much and their number usually are not that great...


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 9, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Amendola has a sprained labia. Still caught more than that dude in Denver.




Really? I thought Welker had a good game. As a matter of fact, all the Broncos receivers except Decker had a heck of a game. Amendola showed a lot of heart playing after he injured his "labia".


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 9, 2013)

pretty cool site that shows the salary (cap hit) for each NFL team.

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/interactive/2013/nfl-salaries-positions-2013-2014#cincinnati-bengals,philadelphia-eagles


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 9, 2013)

go bears!!! There were a few WTF plays from the new coach but all in all not a bad job to start the season. SOme things to work on, like finishing tackles. Although it looks like the bengals defense needs some remedial counting lessons.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 9, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Welker was the slot (3rd receiver ) in NE? I know it's tough when the 3rd receiver becomes a starter there not used to getting double teamed as much and their number usually are not that great...


Oddly, I don't think he was ever the no. 1 WR. They had Moss or Lloyd or whomever as the big threat. More of the screen play or quick slant option short who caught a load of passes each year. Many for 8 when they needed 7.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 9, 2013)

Welker probably wouldn't be considered the #1 receiver in Denver either, they have a deep threat in Demaryius Thomas. I think Welker is meant to fill the same role for Denver that he did for New England.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 9, 2013)

my sister's boss is giving her tickets to the bears-vikings game this Sunday. She will find out today if they are the 2 pack great seats or 4 pack decent seats.


----------



## ventilator (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm so sad to be a Bucs fan today...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 9, 2013)

out-of-context statement that was taken the wrong way by a coworker overhearing a conversation I was having with another coworker about football:

Anytime you get a touch down in the tightend position is a good thing.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2013)

Walker isn't the no. 1 but I thought he was announced as a starter at last weeks game? I.e. number 2 receiver...?.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 13, 2013)

Yuck. Gonna be some growing pains.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 13, 2013)

If Geno Smith would give up his long ball, the Jets very well should have beaten the Pats last night.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2013)

I didn't know the Pats' receiving core was so new...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 13, 2013)

The only receiver on their team with more than 50 catches from last year is Gronk. Welker to the Broncos, Lloyd was released, Hernandez is/was busy taking care of other business.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 13, 2013)

You forgot Woodhead.

Plus I was convinced Brady was going to kill one of those guys mid-drive.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 13, 2013)

As a fan of neither team, it was fun to watch the offensive incompetence.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> You forgot Woodhead. Plus I was convinced Brady was going to kill one of those guys mid-drive.


So did I



roadwreck said:


> As a fan of neither team, it was fun to watch the offensive incompetence.


:banhim:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 15, 2013)

So if the ball comes out as your attempting to reach across the goal line, and the free ball hits the pylon, it's touch back. :huh: Didn't even know that was possible. No matter, the 'skins basically have no defense.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 16, 2013)

Go bears!!! Looks like there were at least 3 games decided by a single point yesterday!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ya they got lucky and Cutler actually looked decent for a change. And thanks Philly for throwing off all my pick 'em leagues. Blah...

On the other hand, Rodgers had a record week. And it was nice to see SF get their @ss handed to them. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2013)

My fantasy team $hit the bed yesterday.

Per Phil Simms, the Giants lost yesterday. It had nothing to do about the Broncos getting 3 interceptions, Peyton moving the ball very well, the Broncos punt return for a TD, or the fact that the Giants didn't look very good, the Broncos did not win. The Giants lost.

F*ck Phil Simms. In his opinion, the Broncos never win, their opponents lose. I hate him more than Joe Buck.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 16, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Per Phil Simms, the Giants lost yesterday. It had nothing to do about the Broncos getting 3 interceptions, Peyton moving the ball very well, the Broncos punt return for a TD, or the fact that the Giants didn't look very good, the Broncos did not win. The Giants lost.
> 
> F*ck Phil Simms. In his opinion, the Broncos never win, their opponents lose. I hate him more than Joe Buck.


LOL.....wow. Now that's ridiculous. I was watching that game and Denver pwnd. Giants aren't going to be good this year. And I'm ok with that.

I was actually surprised to hear Buck and Aikman giving praise to the Packers for once. Because they never do. Only reason they were was because they were destroying Washington so they couldn't talk about RGIII the whole time. So is he the new Daunte Culpepper? LOL


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 16, 2013)

so its a rebuilding years for lots of teams...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 16, 2013)

Fox had so many techincal issues yesterday during the bears game!!! THey had to switch to a fox nfl logo with the radio broadcast on the audio with 1 minute left in the first half. They started the half time show with 30-45 sec left in the first half. it kept flickering the rest of the time...someone didn't do their job right


----------



## ventilator (Sep 16, 2013)

I had to watch the Bucs, for the second week in a row, rip defeat from the jaws of victory. Over 100yds in penalties again this week and to loose on another field goal as time expired after missing one only 1 minute before that.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 16, 2013)

I almost wore a bag over my head with a buccaneer face painted on it, but I was too depressed to draw the face on the bag last night.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 16, 2013)

I saw something I didn't know could even happen during the Packer game. Near the end of the 1st half the Pack was marching down the field to try and get one more TD before half-time. The receiver caught a nice ball and had plenty of room to run. He dove short of the end zone to try and reach across the line. In doing so the ball came loose and flew toward out of bounds but hit the pylon instead. That is considered a touch-back. Washington's ball. I was not expecting that. LOL


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 18, 2013)

Here We Go !!!! :tt: :tt:

#1 draft pick maybe?


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 18, 2013)

DVINNY said:


> Here We Go !!!! :tt: :tt:
> 
> #1 draft pick maybe?


You'll be fighting us (Panthers) for it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2013)

Pretty sure the Jags have a vice grip on the #1 pick...


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Pretty sure the Jags have a vice grip on the #1 pick...




Don't count out my Jets so early in the season.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2013)

Trent Richardson to the Colts? WTF?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2013)

I just saw that. Guess the Browns will be getting the 1st round draft pick.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey Dex, how are those 10pts on Philly treatin' ya??? LOL 

And did they really retire McNabb's number? Did he actually ever win a Superbowl?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 20, 2013)

^^^ And I started Vick on one of my fantasy football teams over Matt Ryan. On the plus side, he still scored more than Brady did the previous week...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone need a new fridge?

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9697773/free-appliances-denver-broncos-shut-oakland-raiders


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 20, 2013)

^ wow.....LOL. But no thanks...I already have a http://www.packersproshop.com/Green-Bay-Packers-Home-And-Office/Housewares/Green-Bay-Packers-Refrigerator/sku-2021358001/f__listing__search__1_recommended_1/'&gt;fridge for the man cave.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 20, 2013)

Worst picture of a football fridge ever. No beer, no cheese, no grill anywhere in sight. Is that some sort of sub-urban wanna-be fan fridge?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 20, 2013)

^ how's this:


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 23, 2013)

Go Bears!!!!!! Thank you Bengals for beating GB!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> Go Bears!!!!!! Thank you Bengals for beating GB!!!


:madgo:

I can't be too upset about it because any team that has 4 turn-overs can't expect to win. Cincy got lucky at the end because of a rookie mistake. Bears killed the Steelers. We all know that they can never maintain momentum though. See you in December.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 24, 2013)

This is gonna be a looooonnnnnggggggg season.


----------



## ventilator (Sep 24, 2013)

The only thing worse than having to watch you team go to 0-3 (Tampa Bay) is having to constantly hear about the drama that may or may not exist on the team. Ohhh, the head coach doesn't like the QB, he wants a trade, no he doesn't, they are going to fire the coach, no they can't, blah blah blah. I want an actual article or news report about what they may being doing to try to improve the team, not a bunch of useless drama.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2013)

When the team is losing that's all the sports radio guys have to talk about...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 24, 2013)

ngnrd - PE said:


> How can anybody that knows anything about football compare him - on any level - to his brother Eli? They shouldn't even be in the same league.




Wins and football knowledge are important, but in long-term history, QBs are known by number of Super Bowl wins. Eli is currently winning that race 2 to 1. Getting a whole bunch of wins every year and killing teams early in the season doesn't mean shit if you don't bring home the ring.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2013)

And "that guy" on the Ravens team has 2 SB rings also and people don't put him in the same classification as Brady, Manning, Chris Chandler, etc... Just kidding about the Chris Chandler part...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2013)

ngnrd - PE said:


> Jeff Hostetler, Jim Plunkett, Mark Rypien, Trent Dilfer, and Brad Johnson each have a ring. Are you telling me that those guys are ALL better QB's than Jim Kelly(HoF), Fran Tarkenton(HoF), Dan Fouts(HoF), Randall Cunningham, Warren Moon(HoF), and Dan Marino(HoF) - with zero rings between them? (All comparisons made in the respective player's prime, of course.)
> 
> Yes, Eli has one more ring than Peyton. I'd say that is a clear indication of how much better the Giants as a team were than the Colts were as a team. It certainly doesn't prove that Eli's a good quarterback - because he's most definitely not.
> 
> Barry Sanders never won a Superbowl. Heck, he never even PLAYED in a Superbowl. Yet, his lack of a ring takes nothing away from the fact that he is one of the greatest running backs of all time.


+1.

And +10 about Sanders.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2013)

LOL, now that's the Bears team I'm familiar with. Excellent work Cutler. :lmao:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's hoping Brady and his noobie WRs are reading from the same plabook this week...


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hell just froze over. Sorry Pittsburgh.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2013)

An d enough of those stupid games in London.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 29, 2013)

I read the other day that London was lobbying for an NFL team. The gimmick works once a year because the NFL is a spectacle in Europe that can probably only fill a stadium once a year. It would be murder on the teams in their division if they had a full-fledged team over there. You pretty much have to schedule the bye week after the London game in order to get over jet lag and prepare for the next game properly.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2013)

That road game at Seattle would be a doozy. 8 hour time difference. ...

3 used to mess me up when I would fly from MA to WA to visit my XILs.

Plus you have to deal with all the customs crap. And players that may not to live on another continent.

Do a B league with several teams in Europe if you must. Oh wait, they already tried that and it went defunct.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2013)

Don't ever underestimate what a group of billionaires will come up with...

But I agree its absurd and I would be pissed of my home team got shipped across the pond to play even once a season... It's total disrespect for the fans...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2013)

I call shenanigans on VT's pick 'em league! ldman:


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 30, 2013)

I may have to just write this thread (and anything related to the NFL) off for the rest of the season.

Man, this is rough


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2013)

As dirt birds fall to 1-3 cani go ahead and claim the broncos or do I have to be here a year first?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 30, 2013)

Dear Tampa Bay:

It is with deep regret that I inform you of my decision to resign as a fan of the Bucs. Though I have been a fan since I was in elementary school, I can no longer be associated with this franchise. I have already wrapped my swag in plastic bags and placed it all into the deepest, darkest recesses of my attic where it will spend the rest of my life boiling in the summer and freezing in the winter. The camoflague Bucs hat that I have grown so fond of feels like a torture contraption on my head these days and has been deposited into this weeks trash to be collected in the morning by the city sanitation engineers and taken to the local dump. My memories of attending Bucs games will be erased through heavy applications of alcohol and pizza bites. It is my sincere hope that you turn this team around one day so that whichever team I decide to become a fan of actually has a worthy opponent in the years to come, but I doubt that will happen.

Disrespectfully,

Shamed Ex Bucs Fan


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 30, 2013)

DVINNY said:


> ANNNNNDDDDDD...... 0 for 4 it is in Pre-Season


ummm no. that would be the regular season.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh, snap!

Now Wilfork is done, who knows about Gronk, and Amendola is always hurt. No Vereen for another 6 weeks either.

4 and 0 never felt this bad.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 30, 2013)

^^^^ It is BB at the helm. He will find someone who will step up.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah. Pats are really struggling with the lineup this year. At least they keep sqeaking out the W's but who knows how long that will continue.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 1, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, now that's the Bears team I'm familiar with. Excellent work Cutler. :lmao:


Yea I stopped watching half way through the 2nd period.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 1, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Yeah. Pats are really struggling with the lineup this year. At least they keep sqeaking out the W's but who knows how long that will continue.


Probably once they reach New Orleans in a couple weeks, assuming they don't stumble against Cincy next week...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2013)

Have the Eagles called Tebow yet


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 3, 2013)

Well, he's a lefty, scrambles a lot, and can't hit the ocean from a boat. I don't see the difference.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 6, 2013)

Ok, who buttered up the ball in Cincy today? Yikes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 6, 2013)

Phil Simms can eat a bag of dicks


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 6, 2013)

So can the Patriots offense.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 6, 2013)

1st interception for Peyton...

EDIT: Wow close game...


----------



## envirotex (Oct 7, 2013)

Romo...oh no.


----------



## Supe (Oct 7, 2013)

It took about 15 minutes for me to see the first Romo meme pop up after that game...


----------



## envirotex (Oct 7, 2013)

Plus, the Cowboy's defense stayed home.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2013)

Hell of a game though (DEN/DAL)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 7, 2013)

^ indeed. It was quite a shoot-out.

Hey Snick, did the Saints come marching in?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 7, 2013)

envirotex said:


> Plus, the Cowboy's defense stayed home.


With the exception of that last INT, so did Denver's D...


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 7, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ indeed. It was quite a shoot-out.
> 
> Hey Snick, did the Saints come marching in?


I guess they did...we didn't watch the game though we were installing drywall in our basement. None of the radios we have were able to pick up the AM frequency for the radio broadcast. We are just on the outer edge of the signal to reach us but the newer stereos don't have a strong enough am receiver. Our old could but this new one not so much.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 7, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ indeed. It was quite a shoot-out.
> ...


You could also use the internet to either listen to the game and/or watch the game live. Just sayin'.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 7, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


nope the internets and cable were disconnected yesterday as that was the area of the basement we were working on yesterday.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 7, 2013)

^ and no Wi-Fi/Broadband access either? :facepalm:


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 7, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ and no Wi-Fi/Broadband access either? :facepalm:


nope. The only thing we might have been able to use was mr snick's work phone as a hot spot for WIFI, but it was on the charger and he doesn't have unlimited data anymore so he has to watch what he uses for personal use. Like 3-4 of them share a data package for work.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow Atlanta.....just wow. You couldn't beat the Jets? Really?! And there goes my suicide league for the year. ldman:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2013)

No words can say how miserable that was....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 8, 2013)

&lt;--- Was cheering when the Jets kicked the fieldgoal. (because it eliminated 16 more people from my survivor league)...

On the plus side, I did pick Atlanta to win earlier this season and they did win.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 8, 2013)

The local newspaper is calling it "The worst night in Atlanta sports history". When you combine the pathetic performance of the Falcons with the Braves snatching defeat from the jaws of victory it's hard not to agree.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2013)

I was hoping this last game, then Tampa Bay, then Carolina would be a nice easy stretch to help them recover from playing some solid teams early in the season..

I dont know what the hell the did in the offseason. guess they played spades..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 8, 2013)

^^^ Headline on ESPN says that Julio Jones could end up missing the rest of the season with a foot injury...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 11, 2013)

The fact the Giants are 0-6 thrills me to no end. Whenever I go home I hear a lot of shit about those 2 SBs.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 11, 2013)

I actually wanted the Giants to win last night. Granted it was only because it would mean 3 more people eliminated from my survivor league.

But there is something special about watching Eli do his best Romo impression to end a game...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 11, 2013)

Ya I was surprised they scored as many points as they did against the Bears. The end of the game for NY was just painful to watch. Think they would sit Manning out? Who's 2nd in line? Either way, Coughlin is probably done after this year, if not during the year. LOL


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 13, 2013)

Kinda wondering what the vibe around Boston must be like right now. Last second Pats touchdown followed by a Sox playoff walkoff.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 13, 2013)

That was a good baseball game. I didn't think there was any chance for Boston.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 14, 2013)

Sloppy win for the Pack, but I'll take it. Also, we have no starters left....


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 14, 2013)

I really dont know how Adrian Peterson played yesterday..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 14, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I really dont know how Adrian Peterson played yesterday..


No kidding. What a horrible thing to happen...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 14, 2013)

Sometimes work is your refuge. Was for me when my old man was dying. Same for my boss who was going through the same thing at the same time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 14, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I really dont know how Adrian Peterson played yesterday..
> ...


IMO, he didn't really seem to broken up over it. I understand the work is your refuge, but since the mother and kid were off living in South Dakota while he was up in Minnesota, it kinda makes me wonder how attached he really was to his son...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 15, 2013)

Broncos’ Perfect Season Ends With Humiliating Win Over Jaguars

http://www.theonion.com/articles/broncos-perfect-season-ends-with-humiliating-win-o,34222/



> While speaking to members of the media following yesterday’s practice, several Broncos players reportedly took time to reflect on their perfect season ending with Sunday’s humiliating 35-19 win over the Jacksonville Jaguars.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 16, 2013)

Now Mayo is done too?!? Fuck me sideways.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 16, 2013)

^ Welcome to the injury club.....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 16, 2013)

This club sucks though.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2013)

Josh Freeman starting for the Vikes Monday (Not that I care) I thought he was doing half way decent 2 years ago in tampa


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 16, 2013)

NFL doesn't contribute that much to Breast Cancer Awareness in the grand scheme of things:

http://www.businessinsider.com/small-amount-of-money-from-pink-nfl-merchandise-goes-to-breast-cancer-research-2013-10


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2013)

First I want to say I totally love Breasts, and hate Breast cancer, but I think the NFL’s pink out at all these football games is one of the dumbest things I have ever seen…. I think it’s over awareness and drounds out the message..

I also see now the pee wee football leagues are doing this same thing and it just makes me want to puke..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 16, 2013)

My wife HATES all of the Susan P Komen crap (and she's part of a family with a long list of breast cancer victims/survivors). Most of it because there are so many other diseases out there that get thrown to the side because they don't deal with tits, balls, or balding.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 17, 2013)

Also, fuck the Jets.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 17, 2013)

Maybe the bucs can pull out their first W? Playing against the falcons, might be able to get it done.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2013)

You mean the succanears?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2013)

Gronk is back!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 18, 2013)

So now the Pats have 2 players on offense...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, pretty much. And something called Kenbrell Thompkins.

In Bill we trust...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> So now the Pats have 2 players on offense...


^ pretty epic game for Denver this weekend. All the major sports networks are drooling all over it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh and conference championship Sunday is on my birthday.

As was the Tuck Rule game.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2013)

Wilfork done. Mayo done. Talib out. No Ridley or Vereen. Amendola is having a heavy flow week. Just great.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > So now the Pats have 2 players on offense...
> ...


One of those epic Welker drops sounds better than it used to.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 18, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Wilfork done. Mayo done. Talib out. No Ridley or Vereen. Amendola is having a heavy flow week. Just great.


Ridley is ok and is planning on playing although Edleman is questionable


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2013)

Two short, ugly, injury proned white guys. Hey I should apply! I do like Edelman on kick returns though. Saw him run one back at a MNF game a couple years back.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 18, 2013)

^I agree with the injury prone white guy part...what haven't you injured in the 6+ yrs I've known you?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2013)

Well let's see...

I got 2 or 3 toes I never broke. Not that I'd know if I did.

Back and knees still seem to function!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow, just read today is the 4 year anniversary of 59-0 over the "Oilers" in Foxborough. I went to that game. Sat right in the end zone where they scored 5 times in 1 quarter. The snow, the kickass red throwbacks, and cathcing some guy's 5x glove is one of my favorite sporting events ever.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 18, 2013)

That had to be a great game to see live!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2013)

After the game got out of hand, it was more fun to watch the idiots freezing their butts off. I wore waterproof or water resistant everything. Cotton sweatshirt and jeans probably not the best call.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 20, 2013)

Let's go Patriots!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 20, 2013)

Pick 6 New England. Nice.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 20, 2013)

well darn...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 20, 2013)

Shit.


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2013)

So VT, about that game...


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 21, 2013)

Just in case there are any Jaguars' fans out there, at least you can feel good about your cheerleaders:


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 21, 2013)

^^^Picture is too cluttered. Should have used a wider aperture (a smaller f.stop) to capture more details...

(Sorry...I just had my first photography class last Saturday and am trying to apply what I learned!!!!)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm going to have to take away Supe's posting abilities on Mondays.


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2013)

It's the Jets. It's rare I get to gloat!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 21, 2013)

Bad Sunday night football game + a few beers =


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2013)

You must have thrown that phone as hard as Andrew Luck!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 21, 2013)

It's not my actual phone. Mine is in about 4-5 pieces, but I can't take a pic of it because it's my only camera...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2013)

Still probably in better shape than Amendola, wh left yesterday with menstrual cramps.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ya what happened to Denver? They screwed up my pick 'em league! As did New England! I guess the Packers will have to take it all the way.


----------



## ventilator (Oct 21, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> Just in case there are any Jaguars' fans out there, at least you can feel good about your cheerleaders:


So what about us Bucs fans? At least the Jags were supposed to suck...


----------



## ventilator (Oct 21, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Bad Sunday night football game + a few beers =


I had that same phone in that same condition. I swapped the screen my self for about $40 and 90minutes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 21, 2013)

3 fumbles and an INT are hard to recover from, especially when:

1 fumble = safety

1 fumble on their own 15 yard line (Indy scored TD on next play)

INT on their own side of the field (somewhere near their own 20-25)

and their last fumble was on the 3 yard line with 4 minutes to go.

I don't remember how things shaped up after the INT, but the 3 fumbles equated to 16 points (giving Indy 9, and not scoring an additional 7).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 21, 2013)

ventilator said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Bad Sunday night football game + a few beers =
> ...


I just swapped the screen about 2 weeks ago for roughly the same cost/time committment. I just don't want to put it back together again, plus the rest of the phone is starting to get pretty beat up...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2013)

Realizing no one likes to lose, but I think going undefeated just isn’t worth the hype, it’s almost better to be 15-1 IMO, takes a lot of pressure, you have a little un needed media circus every week every time you stay undefeated..

Anyone watching Kansas City pound the hell out of teams? They are not getting a whole lot of attention..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm not necessarily expecting the Donkeys to go undefeated, but I don't expect their defense to play dead or their offense to give up the ball so easily either.

That being said, I hope the loss is a wake-up call that Hillman needs a lot more time on the practice squad learning to catch a pass, then hold onto the damn ball.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2013)

At least you didn't lose to the J E T S!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> At least you didn't lose to the J E T S!!


----------



## ventilator (Oct 25, 2013)

I've never been so sad for it to be football season before......Go Bucs I guess. :bag:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 27, 2013)

Sitting in my car on a raw ND fall afternoon because for some reason the Pats are on the radio here and the radio inside won't pick it up. My teapot is getting a workout. My neighbors are also looking at me funny.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 28, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> First I want to say I totally love Breasts, and hate Breast cancer, but I think the NFL’s pink out at all these football games is one of the dumbest things I have ever seen…. I think it’s over awareness and drounds out the message..
> 
> I also see now the pee wee football leagues are doing this same thing and it just makes me want to puke..


As President of our local Youth Football League, I can say I agree 100%. But of course, I have a board member who's Mom is a breast cancer survivor, so not only do all the players have to wear pink socks all month, we have a thousand other things too.

I think it looks dumbass, and we could come up with a better way to help (like donate our 50/50 for a week or two, or at least the $700 we spent on pink socks to the American Cancer Society) I don't really see how "awareness" helps them more than the $$ would.

But of course, I'd be the insensitive A-hole to try and buck the pink train.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 1, 2013)

Snick, you ready for some MNF?!


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 1, 2013)

hells no. football does not supercede regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2013)

http://profootballmock.com/packers-add-jay-cutler-to-ring-of-honor/


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 1, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> hells no. football does not supercede regularly scheduled programming.


:blink:

Negative ghost rider, the pattern is full.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm just happy the Pats-Squealers game is on here this week. If I have to watch one more miserable Vikings game and whatever scrub they run out at QB I'm gonna scream.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 1, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > hells no. football does not supercede regularly scheduled programming.
> ...


+1


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> football does not supercede regularly scheduled programming.




OK Heidi.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow Patriots. Don't hold anything back, let 'em have it. LOL


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 3, 2013)

The Patriots finally look like the Patriots again...give up a ton of points, score a few more.

They do have a tough stretch coming up after the bye though. Carolina is surprisingly good, Miami and Cleveland are competitive, and then there is the epic earth imploding Brady-Manning bowl with the side story of that turncoat runt Welker returning to NE.

Also, this is the first time I've watched the opening to SNF this season. The new chick they've got doing the intro song sucks. She moans like a goat giving birth.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 3, 2013)

Not that I was expecting the bucs to win, but it was exciting to see the score early on at 21 to 7. I almost watched the game, but I'm still mad at them, so they don't get my ratings yet.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2013)

It's been a while since I got to enjoy the old FU TD...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 4, 2013)

Did i hear on the radio this am that Jason Campbell is a starting QB in the NFL again?

Was Quincy Carter or Doug Johnson unavailable?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 4, 2013)

I volunteer to be a starting QB for the Bucs. There is only one way to go for that team, and maybe they need an out of shape mid 30's engineer on their team? It isn't the worst decision Shiano could make.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 4, 2013)

^ don't teams usually try to bring Vinny Testaverde out of retirement for situations like that? LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 4, 2013)

They could always call Brett Favre...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm sure Cap'n Cockshot has a few picks left in that arm.

And for DV...


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 5, 2013)

Hardy Har Har.

We suck.

:tt:


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 5, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Snick, you ready for some MNF?!


How do you like them apples?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 5, 2013)

Discount double ouch...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 5, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Snick, you ready for some MNF?!
> ...


I was waiting for this comment. Ugh. Rough day. Defense forgot to show up to play.

And now the rest of season doesn't look too good. I guess we now know how it feels to lose a starting QB.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 5, 2013)

^ i thought the bears were alone in not giving the back up QB much of time with the first string Oline. Looks like GB is the same way.

3 way tie for first...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 5, 2013)

> I guess we now know how it feels to lose a starting QB.




It only hurts if your team is a contender. Doubly so if it happens in the first quarter of week 1. For those who haven't been there it's like someone shoving a rabid ferret in your shorts and then tossing you into a pit full of diarrhea.

This season has been more of an accumulation of injuries for NE. You could live without one or two of them being on IR, but they are without Wilfork, Mayo, Kelly, Vollmer all done for the year. And significant missed time for Amendola, Gronk, Talib, and Vereen. It just all adds up. Hw they are 7-2 is mind boggling.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 5, 2013)

3-6 weeks...for a fractured collar bone...probably closer to 6. ouch


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

SNL needs to bring back the " da bears" skit....


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 5, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> SNL needs to bring back the " da bears" skit....


no they don't


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 5, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> 3-6 weeks...for a fractured collar bone...probably closer to 6. ouch


Going to make things hard getting into the playoffs...



snickerd3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > SNL needs to bring back the " da bears" skit....
> ...


So we can hear more about being upgraded to "Grill Class"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 5, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > SNL needs to bring back the " da bears" skit....
> ...


I just want to hear Snick say 'Ditka' once. Then I can die in peace.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 5, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > 3-6 weeks...for a fractured collar bone...probably closer to 6. ouch
> ...


no they really don't


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 5, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > 3-6 weeks...for a fractured collar bone...probably closer to 6. ouch
> ...


Ugh. Don't remind me. This season just got a lot more annoying interesting.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

at least you still have a season left...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 5, 2013)

^^^ You live in CO now and don't have to worry about the Broncos making the playoffs...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

I was gonna adopt them next year, my daughter says we will look like posers if we jump on the bandwagon now..

I think the Broncos will play hard for their coach while he is out.

Yall dont remember [SIZE=medium]this because you were probably watching the AFC playoff’s, but in 98 leading up to when the Bronco’s crushed the Falcons in the SB, Dan Reeves, former Bronco Coach and all around good guy, underwent some type of heart bypass and was out for I think the last game of the season and one playoff game ( Wade Phillips –interim head coach) and they really cranked up their game for him. I see the broncos doing the same thing (just hopefully if they get to the SB they will take it a little more serious than the dirty birds did)[/SIZE]


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 5, 2013)

I remember that Super Bowl. Moreso because it was the Broncos Back-to-back year and the last game Elway played. Reeves was a good coach here for years. Wade Phillips not so much...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 5, 2013)

Why the fuck hasn't there been any news from the Tampa Tribune with the headline "Glazers lower their ass on Schiano, pink slip delivered."


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 5, 2013)

Glazing Schiano's pink ass?

Might have to get some Bucs tickets at this point. Yowza!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 5, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> I remember that Super Bowl. Moreso because it was the Broncos Back-to-back year and the last game Elway played. Reeves was a good coach here for years. Wade Phillips not so much...


Ya, believe, me I remember that Super Bowl is well. It was the year the Packers decided to give Elway a ring.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 5, 2013)

Just sayin'...


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 6, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I remember that Super Bowl. Moreso because it was the Broncos Back-to-back year and the last game Elway played. Reeves was a good coach here for years. Wade Phillips not so much...
> ...




I usually don't even watch the super bowl, but I clearly remember that one. I was living in Houghton at the time, where half the population is rabid, obnoxious Packer fans. The first half there was all kinds of obnoxiousness coming out of the apartment above mine. The second half it was deathly quiet. I couldn't help but gloat a little.


----------



## ventilator (Nov 6, 2013)

Sapper said:


> Why the fuck hasn't there been any news from the Tampa Tribune with the headline "Glazers lower their ass on Schiano, pink slip delivered."


Maybe they are hoping to ride him to the first pick in the draft, but I agree send him back to the big east or acc or what ever it is now. Between USF sucking balls and the bucs sucking turds, football season has been a huge disappointment this year.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 6, 2013)

ventilator said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> > Why the fuck hasn't there been any news from the Tampa Tribune with the headline "Glazers lower their ass on Schiano, pink slip delivered."
> ...




Probably, but I'd honestly rather get the peace of mind of getting rid of the locker room cancer that plagues the team that I've been a fan of since I was old enough to understand the concept of football.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 6, 2013)

Is that dudes last name really incognito or did he go all ocho cinco and change his name for a sports "screen name" so to speak?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 6, 2013)

We've always got room for another Patriots fan, Sap. And you get to watch them every week, unlike my sorry self who gets stuck with the Vikings. Give in to your New Englandness.


----------



## frazil (Nov 6, 2013)

Go Pats!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 6, 2013)

What she said!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 6, 2013)

Get Gronk'd.

3 weeks until the showdown in Foxborough. Might I suggest a friendly wager between the Denver folks and the Pats people (even though I grew up in NY and now live in ND)?


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 6, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> even though I grew up in NY and now live in ND


If I didn't know you were a Mets fan I'd probably call you a bandwagon Pats fan.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 6, 2013)

I googled "how to be a patriots fan" but it looks like too much effort.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2013)

And plus, I dot care how many SB he has won, he alway looks like a little cry baby bitch whenever he is losing....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 6, 2013)

Let's go Mets!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 7, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > even though I grew up in NY and now live in ND
> ...




We got an affiliate out of Hartford and they were a decent team with Bledsoe, Parcells, etc. Much better than being stuck with the Jets and Giants.

As for the Mets, I was from a mixed marriage. My dad was a Yankee fan, my mom roots for anyone that beats the Dodgers.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 7, 2013)

OK, let's go Cassel. Excellent first name.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2013)

Just looked at what games I'll get this weekend. We do get Denver-SD, but the other games on here, including the primetime ones, suck.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 8, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Just looked at what games I'll get this weekend. We do get Denver-SD, but the other games on here, including the primetime ones, suck.


Geez, don't you have the internet tubes hooked up yet? Then you could get any game you want.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2013)

How's that shoulder doing...


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 8, 2013)

This is the first time in 5 years that the Panthers are playing a game that matters at this stage in the season. I just hope they don't lay an egg this weekend. If we can come out of the 2 game span against the 49ers and the Pats 1-1 then we should have a pretty good shot at the playoffs.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 8, 2013)

I keep forgetting Carolina has a football team...


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 8, 2013)

^Not a surprise based on the last half-decade.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 8, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> How's that shoulder doing...






Dexman PE said:


> I keep forgetting Carolina has a football team...


:lmao:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah, they apparently do. Even on Monday night next week.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 10, 2013)

And on to QB #3. Wow....

Next up is the damn full back.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 10, 2013)

^sorry to hear that


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, I'm done in my survivor pool. Stupid Jacksonville actually winning a game...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 10, 2013)

7-2. I know two other folks here prety excited about that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 11, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> And on to QB #3. Wow....
> 
> Next up is the damn full back.




Scott Tolzien...


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 11, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> 7-2. I know two other folks here prety excited about that.




Next week's shaping up to be a good one. Carolina's D is for real and very reminiscent of the 2003 D that we rode to the SB.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 11, 2013)

Good Super Bowl.

Not that the Raiders game in '02 didn't make for a decent birthday.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 11, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > And on to QB #3. Wow....
> ...


Ya I had no idea he was on the line-up. And a former WI Badger too. :thumbs: We'll see how he does. Unless they work something out to get Matt Flynn.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, I watched that game. Brady and co. won, and that Connolly almost TD wasn't bad either.


----------



## ventilator (Nov 11, 2013)

Here's to hoping the Bucs can at least keep pace with the Jags tonight... :bag:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 11, 2013)

^ I think you mean the Miami Dolphins?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 11, 2013)

I think he's referencing the fact that the Jags won this weekend...


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 11, 2013)

Suckaneers are up 15-0. I am wondering how are they going to blow this one. Looking so good right now.


----------



## Supe (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, at least they _almost _blew it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 12, 2013)

I can remove the bag from over my head for a week.

I wish I could be happier about a win, but it feels a lot like scoring one TD when the opponent is up by 40 points, it's just like, whatever.


----------



## ventilator (Nov 12, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> I think he's referencing the fact that the Jags won this weekend...


Yes and this



Sapper said:


> I can remove the bag from over my head for a week.
> 
> I wish I could be happier about a win, but it feels a lot like scoring one TD when the opponent is up by 40 points, it's just like, whatever.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 17, 2013)

Honestly, where was this bucs team for the first 8 games?


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 17, 2013)

Sapper said:


> Honestly, where was this bucs team for the first 8 games?




They are the best NFL team....

in Florida


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 17, 2013)

a game that started at noon ended at 5:20...a whole bunch of dirty boys.

go bears!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 17, 2013)

Florida teams went 2-1 today. The last time that happened was...was...ehr...I do not remember when was the last time that happened.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 17, 2013)

We'll see if the Broncos can unseat the Chiefs.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2013)

Atlanta should have traded tony Gonzales back to the chiefs to finish his career..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 17, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> a game that started at noon ended at 5:20...a whole bunch of dirty boys.




I think I saw that flick on pay per view once.


----------



## Supe (Nov 18, 2013)

That "hit" on Drew Brees is a picture-perfect example of why the NFL sucks and may as well be a flag football league at this point. Why even go after the QB at this point? They may as well just start counting 7 Mississippi...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 18, 2013)

And Ridley fumb...oops I dropped this post.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 18, 2013)

Pats cannot stop SCam and are shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 18, 2013)

Those 15 yard personal fouls are pointless.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 18, 2013)

This pains me to say but go panthers! No one in the NFL acts like a little bitch more than Tom Brady when they lose. ANd i fucking hate the panthers......


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 18, 2013)

AWW FUCK.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## akwooly (Nov 19, 2013)

He had no chance in catching that. Brady's throw sucked and was under thrown. I only see it this way because I like cam newton more than Tom Brady.


----------



## Supe (Nov 19, 2013)

As much as I hate the Pats and haven't seen the replay, from what I heard, the guy was being bear hugged in the end zone. I don't care if that throw is in the next county, that should be a pass interference call.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 19, 2013)

Supe said:


> As much as I hate the Pats and haven't seen the replay, from what I heard, the guy was being bear hugged in the end zone. I don't care if that throw is in the next county, that should be a pass interference call.


they threw the flag and then just said. "no penalty...game over". that;s pretty weak.

Of course the pats should have stopped SC's last drive too.

RG: you must've loved Tom whining at the ref at the end of the game.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 19, 2013)

Even as a Panther fan it was a questionable call, but you get those every game. This one just happened to come on the last play. It was a great game by both teams and I'm happy we came out on top, but it could have very easily went the other way. I know that if they would have called it I wouldn't have been screaming terrible call, I'd have been screaming at Keuchly for interfering with him. One thing I do know, is that Gronk would have never made the catch because Lester was in between him and the ball. At best he would have stopped the interception from happening.


----------



## cement (Nov 19, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> We'll see if the Broncos can unseat the Chiefs.


my wife was on a flight from DEN to KC on Monday morning, the plane was full of Chiefs fans.

She said it was real quiet.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2013)

^That's the best time to gloat!

I don't think they exactly made the wrong call last night, it came down to a judgment call, and the refs deemed it uncatchable. But I wonder if the defender wasn't on Gronk like nobody's business if the pass might have been a little more catchable.

Aww well, it sucks.

Ooh, what's that I see on the schedule next week? Seyton Manning and Benedict Welker coming to town? Perhaps the Colorado folks and the New Englanders should make a friendly wager. Well ok, maybe I'm not a New Englander. I sorta grew up in NY, moved there after college, now I'm a Dakotan. Whatever, let's go Pats.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2013)

Ill pull for New England next week. I have had my fill of poor white trash folks wearing there broncos gear..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2013)

Always another spot on this train. Cross the bridge...

(I knew a guy in MA that was a huge Yankee fan. As a Mets fan, he always told me to cross the (Triboro) bridge and join the Dark Side.)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 19, 2013)

Brady when he found out they have the Broncos next:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2013)

its just for this week.. As my team spirals out of control ( months ago) my only joy in life is seeing the white trash ladies in the office sad after the broncos lose (of course only happened once)

they have got to know that Peyton is always great during the regular season but usually blows it when it counts...


----------



## cement (Nov 19, 2013)

No schadenfreude for you!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey RG, haven't you banned him for less?


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 19, 2013)

minisnick got a mini NE patriots football quarterback dude in his kids meal last night. So now he can play bear vs pats anytime he wants.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 19, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Brady when he found out they have the Broncos next:


That's a pretty bold statement. Peyton doesn't have much success against New England and I don't think I'd want to be playing the Patriots a week after a loss like the suffered last night.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 19, 2013)

The fact that the Panthers were able to run/throw pretty much anything they wanted all night makes me think that Manning will be able to do at least the same if not better. Plus, the Denver D has really stepped up over the last few weeks giving up less than 20 points per game...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 19, 2013)

Let's not forget about the Pack! WE'RE NOT DONE YET!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Brady when he found out they have the Broncos next:
> ...




I'll save some nachos for you.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 20, 2013)

> Hoodie-Wearing Stranger Exits DeLorean In 1974, Offers To Pay For Archie Manning’s Vasectomy


http://profootballmock.com/hoodie-wearing-stranger-exits-delorean-in-1975-offers-to-pay-for-archie-mannings-vasectomy/


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 24, 2013)

No posts from either Dex or VT? :huh:


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 24, 2013)

I just hope VT is not watching the game. It would ruin his night.


----------



## cement (Nov 24, 2013)

Fumble!


----------



## cement (Nov 24, 2013)

"


----------



## cement (Nov 24, 2013)

"


----------



## frazil (Nov 24, 2013)

This game isn't looking good...


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 24, 2013)

frazil said:


> This game isn't looking good...




Nope. If you are a Pats fan is not looking good.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 24, 2013)

Is there a mercy rule in football? The Pats kind of need it right now.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 24, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> No posts from either Dex or VT? :huh:


phone was on the charger, plus I don't want to jinx anything until the clock strikes 0...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 24, 2013)

14 straight points for the Pats. That's why I didn't say anything. F*ck


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 24, 2013)

Crazy game. Brady has completed his last 9 10 passes and now we have a game going on. 24-21


----------



## frazil (Nov 24, 2013)

Hmmm...it's looking up


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 25, 2013)

I can't watch! And I don't even care who wins!! Too tense!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 25, 2013)

Huh, I know the third bucs victory was pretty tense but come on, it was worth watching!!!

Yeah I know you weren't talking about the bucs, there's only one type of nfl fan talking about the bucs... Bucs fans, but still I had to get my gloat on.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 25, 2013)

I got a chuckle reading these posts. I was doing some other stuff and turned on the game with 2:00 plus remaining in the half. A good time to start watching for a Pats fan.

I will say, I'm glad I didn't go to the game. Too cold and too late.

My brother went with my nephew. He did not get to bed until 3.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 25, 2013)

Anybody played this game yet? I was pretty good with the NFL blues, but as soon as I tried the option of including colors beside blue my score went downhill quickly.

http://namethatblue.com/?nfl-teams


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 1, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> I got a chuckle reading these posts. I was doing some other stuff and turned on the game with 2:00 plus remaining in the half. A good time to start watching for a Pats fan.
> 
> I will say, I'm glad I didn't go to the game. Too cold and too late.
> 
> My brother went with my nephew. He did not get to bed until 3.




I've been to a couple of SNF/MNF games there. Plus I used to take the gameday train there, which is slow as shit, then I had to drive back from the Dedham train station to Farmingburg. I tried to tough it out at work the first couple times and was useless. I ended up working it out with my boss that I would come in at 10 and either stay late or use vaca time.

What a game. I was pretty dejected at halftime (who buttered up the football?) and thought about switching it off, but figured the Pats get the ball to start the 2nd half, I'll watch the first drive and see where it goes. Overtime was a complete heart attack until that botched punt return.

And I get the Pats game in my market today, woot!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 1, 2013)

Boom baby!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 2, 2013)

This football season is dead to me.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2013)

Good Lord does Geno Smith ever suck. In all fairness, I have been badmouthing him even in his college days when he was a Heisman front-runner, up until they played a team that actually had corners/safeties.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 3, 2013)

I've told you long ago that Geno Smith was overated, and horrible.

Should be no surprise.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 3, 2013)

DVINNY said:


> I've told you long ago that Geno Smith was overated, and horrible.
> 
> Should be no surprise.




QFT!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2013)

Texans fire Kubiak... And the only part of

that story I find interesting is guess who is interim head coach? Wade Phillips. I think he has been an interim head coach more than anyone else in the league?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 7, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Texans fire Kubiak... And the only part of
> 
> that story I find interesting is guess who is interim head coach? Wade Phillips. I think he has been an interim head coach more than anyone else in the league?


He was the interim coach when Kubiak had the warning stroke a few weeks ago. Also he was the Head Coach at Dallas for some time. His track record is less than impressive.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2013)

He was also the interim bead coach when Dan reeves resigned from Atlanta.. He went 3-1...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 7, 2013)

He was also the head coach in Denver for a couple of years after Dan Reeves left...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow, he was also head coach in New Orleans and Buffalo...


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 7, 2013)

Not a Bill Belichick type of coach. That is a fact.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 8, 2013)

Let's go Patriots!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 8, 2013)

Awww, shit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm stuck watching the snowbowl between Detroit and Philly. 2nd half is significantly better than the 1st though...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey the Pack comes away with a win! :woot:

Quite a few snowy fields for some of the games today. Pretty cool to see.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 9, 2013)

How about them Pats? You can't write this stuff.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 9, 2013)

I think the Pats are screwed in the playoffs without Gronk...


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 9, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Hey the Pack comes away with a win! :woot:
> 
> Quite a few snowy fields for some of the games today. Pretty cool to see.


I know falcon fans that are actually happy that atlanta found a way to lose that game. :blink:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 9, 2013)

^^^ Better draft pick for them to screw up...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 9, 2013)

they will fuck up the draft regardless (unless they let Rich McKay draft) they need to get rid of current GM..

but I always root for them to win &amp; I hate WT GB fans...


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 9, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ Better draft pick for them to screw up...


I know why they want them to lose, it's just amusing hearing the post game analysis where their "fans" are pleased they managed to piss away a big lead.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 9, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> How about them Pats? You can't write this stuff.




Watched it on an internet feed. Still was a great comeback. Who is left at tight end?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 9, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > How about them Pats? You can't write this stuff.
> ...




Tebow?

Just kidding VT. Saw it and it really sucks. Gronk is a heck of a player.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 9, 2013)

Pats TE's

47 M. Hoomanawanui and 88 M. Mulligan

I believe Mulligan got some time in yesterday,


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> they will fuck up the draft regardless (unless they let Rich McKay draft) they need to get rid of current GM..
> 
> but I always root for them to win &amp; I hate WT GB fans...


And what about non-WT GB fans? 

I know MP loves Packer fans too.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 9, 2013)

- sorry just had a couple really obnoxious GB neighbors back home....


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's my one post to the NFL thread...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 9, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Pats TE's
> 
> 47 M. Hoomanawanui and 88 M. Mulligan
> 
> I believe *Mulligan* got some time in yesterday,


Did he get a do-over?


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 9, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> - sorry just had a couple really obnoxious GB neighbors back home....




I'm not apologizing--I had a LOT of really obnoxious GB neighbors in college.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 10, 2013)

OMG...wish I would have stayed up to watch MNF. Darn allergy shot day. Go Bears!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2013)

^ Who knew Ditka was going to be there! :dunno: They had to win then! LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 10, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ Who knew Ditka was going to be there! :dunno: They had to win then! LOL


It was all over the ESPN website yesterday...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 10, 2013)

it's been all over the news around here for several days


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Who knew Ditka was going to be there! :dunno: They had to win then! LOL
> ...





snickerd3 said:


> it's been all over the news around here for several days


I don't follow IL news and I surely don't have any time to watch ESPN. Even if I did, I'd have to watch online without having cable.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 10, 2013)

Their website...

It's the only way I have a clue as to what else is going on with sports.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 10, 2013)

WTF...now the bears are suddenly important to move their Dec22nd game to the Night Game


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2013)

^ no no. Don't worry, they're still not important. See you on the 29th.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 10, 2013)

I prefer day games so the night move is a bummer to me


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 12, 2013)

I prefer night games, and they flexed my team out, so I have to stream them online instead of actually watching it. Plus I've been talking shit with a Ravens fan about that since the schedule came out, so that's a downer not to have it on in primetime here.

Also, down goes Denver! So if New England wins out, they'd be the #1 seed. And baltimore is scratching to get into the playoffs, so it's a meaningful game. I don't get it.

Squish The Fish this weekend Pats.

Also, can't wait to see some Manning Face tomorrow.

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NToHLWgabo


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 12, 2013)

And just for good measure.

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whNOfvyPpaM


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 13, 2013)

I hate Phillip Rivers.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, I can say for sure that in addition to Dex enjoying the game, he was particularly happy with the new TNF intro song:

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5IVNR6dJ6w


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ GFY


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2013)

i wish they would dump TNF all together..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> i wish they would dump TNF all together..


Agreed. The announcers are horrible, no one can typically even see the game, and the whole NFL network things just doesn't seem like it's worth it.

I don't mind games on Thurs., but put it on ESPN or another network with some decent announcers.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 13, 2013)

It is interesting. The commentators for TNF are not in the Top Ten Worst Commentators. Gruden and Aikman are, which for me is odd since I believe they are good.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2013)

It also can't be good for the players to play on 3 days rest, whenever I each it I never see to see the same level of play as Sunday/Monday games...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

I am not a fan of the Thursday night games. I agree with RG, this is a very aggressive game with injuries often. It really screws with the recoop time for players. And now they are considering adding at least a regular game in London, with the thought of a permanent team there. Would suck to travel there from Seattle.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2013)

Legally, they can't play on Friday or Saturday for the majority of the season due to conflicts with HS and college football. Plus those are typically bad nights for TV ratings. So that leaves Thursday. Mostly I just watch sports in primetime so I like it.

But the NFLN telecast feels like a second rate production. Am I watching the NFL or Bismarck girls hoops on the local sports channel?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

Agreed. Aside from my feelings towards the NFL just trying create more revenue with the Thursday night games, they definitely need better broadcasting.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 14, 2013)

Why not do a Tuesday night game? Play it a couple days later instead of 3 days early.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2013)

^When I lived on the East Coast, most of the MNF games ended early Tuesday morning. Problem solved!



> Agreed. Aside from my feelings towards the NFL just trying create more revenue with the Thursday night games, they definitely need better broadcasting.


The actual game I can deal with, but the pre/post/halftime shows are comparable to a rabid ferret in my shorts.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 15, 2013)

No Dobson or Thompkins tomorrow per ESPN report. Whoever the hell they were anyway. Shove a rusty car antennae up my urethra.

In Bill we trust...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 15, 2013)

Aww not this shit again.

Go tuna boats, catch more dolphins please.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 15, 2013)

I passed completely on the Gmen game and played in the snow with the kiddos. Definitely enjoyed that more than that pathetic showing.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 15, 2013)

I wish they would dump TNF and MNF, football is Saturday and Sunday by god. Any other day and it gets in the way. Who needs pro football 3 nights a week, especially when most people don't even care about the two teams playing on any given Thursday / Monday. I follow the hokies on Saturday and the bucks on Sunday. Plus fantasy football smack talk is only fun in Sundays anyway because all of us guys in the leagues have actual lives the rest of the week, and it just sucks not knowing the victories for the league until Tuesday morning.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2013)

PACKERS!!!!!!!! HOLY COMEBACK! LOL ROMEO!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 16, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> PACKERS!!!!!!!! HOLY COMEBACK! LOL ROMEO!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 16, 2013)

How 'bout them Dolphins?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2013)

Go Ravens!!!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2013)

I want the Ravens to lose tonight for the sole reason I don't want them anywhere near the playoffs...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2013)

But the ravens need to win so the bears are closer to the playoffs with a lions loss


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2013)

But the ravens can suck the taint of a rotten deer carcass.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> But the ravens need to win so the bears are closer to the playoffs with a lions loss


For once we are in agreement here. And will make that last game even more interesting.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2013)

I haven't watched this little football since the ravens broke mike Vick's legs during Pre -season.. I was at the game back then, but part of me always roots for the ravens to lose...

Strange tie in I know...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 17, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> I want the Ravens to lose tonight for the sole reason I don't want them anywhere near the playoffs...




I agree totally, I want nothing to do with them, I don't care if it would be in Foxboro. Which means you have to root for New England next week. 



Dexman PE said:


> But the ravens can suck the taint of a rotten deer carcass.




While being anally raped with a curling iron.

NE-Den for the AFC title all the way. I wish the Pats didn't shit the bed in Miami yesterday so they still had control of their own destiny and could host that game, and that they actually had some receivers, but I'll settle for the 2 seed and a bye plus home game.

Not related, but I cannot wait for the cold weather SB all the pundits are bashing. You can play the AFC/NFC title game in any kind of dreadful weather in a cold weather city, but the SB has to be some sterile environment free of the elements? Makes no sense. (Disclaimer: I'm a native of the NYC area.)


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you Ravens!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> Thank you Ravens!!!!!


Agreed! May the best (i.e. Packers) team win Snick!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 17, 2013)

Hooray, kickers! /sarcasm


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 17, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Ravens!!!!!
> ...


is Aaron rogers slated to return this season or is he out for the duration?


----------



## envirotex (Dec 17, 2013)

FLBuff PE said:


> Hooray, kickers! /sarcasm




I can see Justin Tucker's high school football stadium from my office...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 17, 2013)

FLBuff PE said:


> Hooray, kickers! /sarcasm


never thought that would be possible to win a game with the only points scored by the kicker!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 17, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


He's supposed to come back for the last two games. He was questionable for this last weekend, but they chose to sit him for one more week as a precaution.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 17, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Hooray, kickers! /sarcasm
> ...


And naturally, he was on the bench of my Fantasy Football team and I ended up losing by 3 points...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Yup, that's the scoop.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 22, 2013)

Let's go Patriots!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 22, 2013)

Flynn to win! Here we go Pack!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 22, 2013)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 22, 2013)

lions lost too


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 22, 2013)

Chicago is looking solid so far...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 22, 2013)

Close game in Baltimore.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 23, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> Thank you Ravens!!!!!




Agreed.


----------



## ventilator (Dec 23, 2013)

Dear Santa,

It has now become apparent that the steaming pile of poo that is Bucs offense needs to be replaced. Can you please bring us a new OC and HC for next year?

Thank you,

Tampa Area


----------



## Weavs33 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ugh, Had Dalton on the bench for Fantasy Football Championship, hoping Kaepernick puts up some big numbers tonight


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 23, 2013)

wow...just wow. defense didn't show up to play yesterday.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2013)

After the loss to Arizona back in September, pushing us to 1-3, I never would have believed you if you told me that the Panthers would be going to Atlanta on 12/29 with a chance to win the NFC South and be the 2nd seed in the playoffs! This team has over-performed a lot this year, but the defense is for real and gives them a shot to win pretty much any game they play, as indicated yesterday when the offense played like crap for 59 minutes.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 23, 2013)

:tt:

I'm just glad the STEELERS didn't end up losing after that royal screwing by the referree's. I'd say that there will absolutely be a rule change after last night's game.

In that "possession" will be a reviewable event.

To hold them on 4 downs at the goal line, then have the refs screw it that bad was horrible.

At least it didn't change the outcome, if it had, then a major uproar would be going on today.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 24, 2013)

F the steelers!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 25, 2013)

^ that's what we did in Superbowl 45.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 28, 2013)

So tomorrow, anyone not rooting for the Raiders at 3:25 Central Time is getting banned, and forced to watch nothing but the dismal NFL channel all off-season with nothing but Papa John's commercials in between.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 28, 2013)

sure i'll root for the raiders, but I'll be watching the bears


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 30, 2013)

Despite all the losses due to free agency, injuries, and incarceration, the Pats made the 2 seed and get a bye next week. I can roll with that. Also, no Ravens this year, which is nice.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2013)

Being from NJ, I could decided which team I wanted to lose more last night. Almost hoping for a tie, but now that the Eagles are in, I expect them to sh!t the bed next week against the Saints.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 30, 2013)

:tt:

STEELERS season is over, but at least we finished strong after the start of the season, when it looked like we were vying for 1st draft pick.

Althought KC's kicker Succs azz

It sucks the season came down to him missing a 40 yarder. But the Steelers should have not had their fate in the hands of others, so all is fair.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 30, 2013)

I can't believe that the Panthers are the #2 seed in the NFC! This season has been a shock after that 1-3 start, but the offense needs to play better if we want to make a run in the playoffs. I trust our defense to play lights out, but the offense needs to do its share. I'm cautiously optimistic, but this team reminds me of the Super Bowl team from 2003 a lot. At the end of the day, I'm just glad to not be looking at the draft already.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 30, 2013)

Very wet game in Foxboro yesterday. Pats managed to get the bye. so far so good.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2013)

Pats could actually win again this year, you know since they won't have to face the giants in the superbowl again.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 30, 2013)

geeze...that let's all stand around while the packer picks the ball up and runs it in for a touchdown since no one blew a whistle nonsense.

although neither team is really superbowl material....greenbay will likely get taken down in the first round


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> geeze...that let's all stand around while the packer picks the ball up and runs it in for a touchdown since no one blew a whistle nonsense.


I was pretty surprised by that. Most players seem to assume the ball is still live, to the point that most of the time it's really really annoying to watch. A defensive player will scoop up a ball that was clearly not a fumble and start sprinting towards the opposite endzone all the while the refs are all blowing their whistles to stop the play.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2013)

I was kinda pulling for the Bears in that game for no real reason. Actually, I don't have a real favorite in these playoff brackets. I guess if I had to choose, it would be an AFC team. Broncos, Chargers or Chiefs.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 30, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Very wet game in Foxboro yesterday. Pats managed to get the bye. so far so good.




I watched that game yesterday. Real sloppy conditions. Glad they got that bye. They've got a good shot this year, there really isn't a dominant team that stands out. My favorite birthday present would be the AFC title game in Foxboro.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 30, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> although neither team is really superbowl material....greenbay will likely get taken down in the first round


Umm.....riiiiiight. That's what everyone said for Superbowl 45. Am I right DV? 

BRING IT ON!



NJmike PE said:


> I was kinda pulling for the Bears in that game for no real reason.


:banhim:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > although neither team is really superbowl material....greenbay will likely get taken down in the first round
> ...


Don't get wrong there are certain things about each team I both like and don't like. What do I know, I'm a miserable Giants fan.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2013)

only thing I hate worse than losing, is losing to the MF- Panthers and there ex thief, Auburn scum Cam Netwon...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 30, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> Don't get wrong there are certain things about each team I both like and don't like. What do I know, I'm a miserable Giants fan.




Cry me a river you jackwagon. You've ruined a couple of Super Bowls for me recently. At least the morning after the second SB loss, my ex called me up and said she wanted a divorce :true: , which eased the pain of losing the big game a bit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 30, 2013)

AFC west was said to be the worst division in the NFL. Now which division sent 3 teams to the playoffs?

Go Broncos!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get wrong there are certain things about each team I both like and don't like. What do I know, I'm a miserable Giants fan.
> ...


We'll, you will always have spygate to reflect on. As a matter of fact, I don't think you guys won one since then....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 30, 2013)

^ LOL


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 30, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> only thing I hate worse than losing, is losing to the MF- Panthers and there ex thief, Auburn scum Cam Netwon...




Must resist urge to point finger and say "HA-HA!"

Oops, just did.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> only thing I hate worse than losing, is losing to the MF- Panthers and there ex thief, Auburn scum Cam Netwon...


That game summed up the Falcon's season pretty well though. When things look like they might go the Falcon's way, they find a way to shoot themselves in the foot.

Two turning points in that game. First, after stripping the ball away to save a touchdown in the first half, Matt Ryan turns around and throws a pick-six (not sure if the blame is all on Ryan or the receiver who seemed to be running a different route then what Ryan thought he would run).

Then, on what could have been a game winning drive the center snaps the ball when Ryan wasn't there to receive it. After the game the center blames the miscue on crowd noise. THEY WERE PLAYING AT HOME!!!

It's been a really bad season for the Falcons, but they seem to be doing it to themselves. I can't believe Ryan didn't get injured this year with as bad as the O-line has been.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2013)

and odly enough it was playing on TV out here! I watched first half and then just had to get out of the house.. knew it wouldnt end up well....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 30, 2013)

Bad day to be an NFL coach with a losing record:

Mike Shanahan fired

Greg Schiano fired (along with the GM)

Leslie Frazier fired

Jim Swartz fired

Browns coach fired.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 30, 2013)

Shanahan was a given, he and the owner and the QB are not on the same page.

The Bucs and Vikings have no talent, but both played competitively after being eliminated. I don't entirely agree with those moves.

The Lions are a grease fire, no issue there. And the Browns perma-suck.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2013)

Has shannahan done shit without Ellway?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow. You don't typically see a GM getting canned.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2013)

I just read that giants to fire Kevin kill drive.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 2, 2014)

well that's definitely a franchise contract. 7 yr deal for cutler...about 6 more than it should be. I would give the guy a nother yr to work with the new head coach since he sat out most of the year...but 7 yrs a bit extreme if you ask me.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 2, 2014)

^ agreed for once.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 2, 2014)

Ever since Romo got paid, every middle-of-the-road QB will expect big $ too...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 2, 2014)

i didn't hear the $ attached to deal


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 2, 2014)

^^^ Only reports I've seen indicate an average of $18M/year for the first 3 years...

Big problem they were facing was the fact that a franchise tag would have cost them $16.5M. (thanks Romo)...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 2, 2014)

dude i'd give mccowen that before cutler


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2014)

LOL @ the Chiefs. 0-8 in their post season appearances. Defense on both sides was awful. But a great game to watch.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2014)

Pains me to pull for eagles but that is happening...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Curtains... :madgo: :i_cry: :madgo: :i_cry:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 5, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about facing the Chargers next week. They seem to be hitting their stride at the right time and Rivers always seems to do better than he should in Denver...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 6, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Curtains...  :madgo: :i_cry: :madgo: :i_cry:


tough loss. Sorry bud.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2014)

At least it was a good game to watch and not a complete blow-out. I don't think the '9ers have what it takes to go all the way anyhow.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2014)

Broncos fans. It is OK to be worried. Chargers are HOT HOT HOT right now and did beat you the most recent game. I know it is Peyton Manning and blah blah blah but get ready for another early exit and it will not hurt that much.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 6, 2014)

I was discussing the playoffs with a co-worker (Chief's fan), and we agreed that it is entirely plausible that Indy hosts the AFC championship game...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 6, 2014)

At this point and knowing the remaining teams I would like to see Denver win it all.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm just rooting for the saints, panthers, to lose....


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 6, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I'm just rooting for the saints, panthers, to lose....




ldman:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Curtains... :madgo: :i_cry: :madgo: :i_cry:


told you


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 6, 2014)

Apparently the winner of the super bowl will be the Chargers

http://deadspin.com/5981403/for-the-fourth-straight-year-the-super-bowl-champs-played-in-the-eagles-home-opener/1495637335/@barryap


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 6, 2014)

That Eagle's statistic has been thrown around since pre-season. Creepy coinidence about the Redskins though...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 8, 2014)

> get ready for another early exit and it will not hurt that much.




Are we still talking about football?


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2014)

Now rooting for the Panthers first, then the Seahawks. Panthers being the locals, Seahawks having a former Big Ten QB.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 9, 2014)

If the Pats get bounced I'll also root for Seattle. They're fun to watch, the crowd is insane, and I dig the unis.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2014)

Supe said:


> Now rooting for the Panthers first, then the Seahawks. Panthers being the locals, Seahawks having a former Big Ten QB *from WISCONSIN*.


Fixt.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 9, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Now rooting for the Panthers first, then the Seahawks. Panthers being the locals, Seahawks having a former Big Ten QB *from WISCONSIN*.
> ...


from NC State.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2014)

^ where he played last is where he's "from". LOL


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 10, 2014)

Man in prison files for an injunction to keep the Chargers out of the playoffs. Now if this was against the Colts or Broncos, I'd get on board with this.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/imprisoned-pennsylvania-man-seeks-injunction-remove-san-diego-153820166--nfl.html


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh no, I turned a Steelers fan since the 50s over to the dark side today. The only thing more shocking to come out of my mom's mouth than "Lets go Pats" would have been "Dad wasn't actually your father..." She even brought up the improved running game and the injuries on D.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2014)

Speaking of the dark side...

http://profootballmock.com/report-bill-belichick-seen-using-force-lightning-patriots-practice/


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2014)

My dog ate the plug-in cord for the cable box. (For all you people who don't buy 'my dog ate it' as a valid excuse, think again.) Instead of watching the games later in 42" of HD, I'm relegated to my frigid basement and my 19" office/spare bedroom TV.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2014)

Wal mart has a really decent digital antenna for like $25 bucks.. We switch to it (from cable) for football it's so clear... You can probably use it and then return it....it gets the main channels really good


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2014)

Assuming North Dakota has a wal mart?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2014)

I know there's a K-Mart here. Looks like no one has been there since the mid-80s. Pretty sure there's a Wally Mart somewhere. Also pretty sure it's less than 15 minutes from here and right off Broadway, just like everything here.

Also met a Seahawks fan today. Hey, if the Pats don't make it, I was gonna root for Seattle. Hey, if Seattle doesn't make it, I was gonna root for New England.

That's gotta rank somewhere on the Bro Code.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 11, 2014)

Going to my neighbors house for tonight's game. He is a Colts fan. He is a friend, so tonight I am a Colts fan.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2014)

And you'll be banned by sunrise tomorrow.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2014)

It _is_ loud in Seatle. I can't hear myself think.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2014)

Beast mode, again?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2014)

Down go the saints!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 11, 2014)

So how many points will the Patriots lose by?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2014)

Live from Foxborough, Massachusetts...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2014)

Oooh, touchdown NE.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2014)

VTEnviro said:


> Oooh, touchdown NE.






quoted because it was easier than typing it again.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2014)

Lol


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2014)

Touchdown New England, +2, +muskets.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 11, 2014)

Blount FTMFW


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2014)

Off to the AFC Title game. Where did that running game come from?

Great D as well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 12, 2014)

Let's go Chargers.

All I want for my birthday is another Lamar Hunt Trophy.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 12, 2014)

So uh, any of the folks from Denver mind if I stop by next weekend? I'll bring cake!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

im hoping to be in Frisco Copper Mountain all weekend unless my tahoe doesnt get fixed!


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2014)

I will root for Seattle from now on, but more importantly, will root for anyone BUT the New Stinkland Patrifarts


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2014)

At this point, it would be hard to pick a favorite to reach the Super Bowl let alone win it...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 13, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> At this point, it would be hard to pick a favorite to reach the Super Bowl let alone win it...




We'll be on opposite sides this weekend, but I agree with your post. These were the two title games I hoped for.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2014)

call me a couple days before the super bowl and I'll decide then who to route for. Don't really care now that my team is out and the rival is out.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2014)

VTEnviro said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > At this point, it would be hard to pick a favorite to reach the Super Bowl let alone win it...
> ...


Vegas currently shows Denver as a 4.5 point favorite (55 O/U) and Seattle by 3.5 (40 O/U).

http://espn.go.com/nfl/lines


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 13, 2014)

And that's why they play the games.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2014)

I would imagine that the line will get closer with the breaking news that Denver CB Harris is out with a torn ACL...

http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/2013/story/_/id/10286637/2013-nfl-playoffs-chris-harris-denver-broncos-torn-acl-play-new-england-patriots-afc-championship-game


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

Im rooting for a Seahawks - Broncos Super Bowl.. I need to drag out the Bronco's as long as possible, when they dont play the drive to ski is fucking unreal...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Im rooting for a Seahawks - Broncos Super Bowl.. I need to drag out the Bronco's as long as possible, when they dont play the drive to ski is fucking unreal...




An old AFC west rivalry renewed!!

Mrs Dex loves going shopping during Broncos games. The entire grocery store is a ghost town.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

Omaha!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 13, 2014)

120!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 13, 2014)

Aw shit, somebody I can't just ban. Umm, everybody blame the boss here for rooting against my favorite team on my birthday.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

yeah I know.. brady is a hell of a QB, but he does get a tad irritated if he hits the turf to much..


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2014)

Brady was a complete non-factor in that Indy game. I never even knew that there were running backs on New England's roster until that game.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 14, 2014)

Denver vs. New England (the first time this season) is on NFLN right now. This one was rough the first time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 14, 2014)

^^^ I enjoyed that game. That is, until sometime in the 3rd quarter...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 14, 2014)

^^^ I just hope that it is competitive. After a while, it gets old watching BB out coach Peyton's offense.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 14, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ I enjoyed that game. That is, until sometime in the 3rd quarter...




I enjoyed that game. That is, after sometime in the 3rd quarter...



NJmike PE said:


> ^^^ I just hope that it is competitive. *After a while, it gets old watching BB out coach Peyton's offense.*




I've never noticed that.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 14, 2014)

VTEnviro said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ I enjoyed that game. That is, until sometime in the 3rd quarter...
> ...


I guess I can understand that. It's like watching the Giants beat the Pats over and over again in the SB.

:whipping:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2014)

Can't wait for his next big drop.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 15, 2014)

I think the only big drop involved with this game is you dropping the banhammer on me after I make some comment once the Broncos win...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## roadwreck (Jan 15, 2014)

Sounds like we have the makings of a friendly EB.com wager. This is what we have so far - if Denver wins Dex gets banned, but what happens if New England wins?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2014)

We ban him anyway?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2014)

Ill just make y'all both "regular joes" until Monday...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 15, 2014)

^^^ouch


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Ill just make y'all both "regular joes" until Monday...


Boomshakalaka!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't see this ending well for me...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2014)

Seahawks gonna take the big prize anyway....


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 15, 2014)

^^^ yeah, I think so too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2014)

Stat on radio.. Brady has beaten Manning 11 of 16 tries? That's got to get in your head....


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 16, 2014)

^^^I thought for sure that it was worse than that, but I guess I was only thinking of the playoff meetings.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2014)

in the selfish world we live in with selfies, Kim Kardashin, Obama, Kanye, Miley Cirus, et al.. Stories like this make me smile a little....

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1924333-jim-harbaughs-wife-sarah-isnt-fond-of-the-8-walmart-khakis-her-hubby-wears?utm_source=cnn.com&amp;utm_medium=referral&amp;utm_campaign=editorial&amp;hpt=hp_t3


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm watching Man vs. Food right now. This episode is set in Omaha. Every time the host says it, my blood gets about 2 degrees below boiling.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 16, 2014)

I have to admit, I enjoy Peyton's sense of humor.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap2000000313849/article/peyton-manning-explains-omaha-meaning-kind-of


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2014)

He was pretty good on Saturday Night Live also


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 16, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzkeNHGM9d8


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 16, 2014)

^^

Last week I saw an article which showed how Peyton managed to get the San Diego defense to jump offsides twice in one drive using "OMAHA". It seemed like in the first quarter when he said it they would snap the ball the first time he said "hut". He changed that up in the second quarter, and got the defense to jump.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice city, I liked the zoo there. Not entirely my favorite cadence though.

120! Alpha, go!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 17, 2014)

Pretty boy Tom


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 17, 2014)

^ Mike, what time are the Giants playing this weekend? Oh wait, never mind.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 17, 2014)

^ Matt, how did that undefeated season go? Oh, it didn't. Or the rematch...

for VT, move along, nothing to see here

vv


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 17, 2014)

I love the futility of that Brady gif. Not only does he puss out of the tackle, but he also prevents Aaron Hernandez from making the tackle. He should be credited for a block for the 49ers.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 17, 2014)

^ Hernandez wasn't running to make the tackle, he was running from the cops. LOL.....too soon?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 17, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-LMiVWv-L4


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 17, 2014)

^^^awesome


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 17, 2014)

Actually, that was kind of funny.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 17, 2014)

http://tracking.si.com/2014/01/17/tom-brady-wont-be-smoking-weed-in-denver/

Possibly the first game where a team celebrates going to the SB with bonghits in the locker room.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 17, 2014)

http://tracking.si.com/2014/01/17/former-patriots-aaron-hernandez-not-allowed-to-watch-afc-championship/

Well it's prison, not a sports bar.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 17, 2014)

I believe this year SB Champion will come from the Pacific Northwest. It would be like a pass of the torch thing from the *Manning vs Brady* to the *Kaepernick vs Wilson *era.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 17, 2014)

Ack! My eyes, my eyes!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2014)

Post toasties


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 17, 2014)

VTEnviro said:


> http://tracking.si.com/2014/01/17/tom-brady-wont-be-smoking-weed-in-denver/
> 
> Possibly the first game where a team celebrates going to the SB with bonghits in the locker room.


It's the first year both title games are played where weed is legal


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2014)

Weeeeeeeeeeed?!!?,?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > http://tracking.si.com/2014/01/17/tom-brady-wont-be-smoking-weed-in-denver/
> ...


So I could fly to Denver, watch that game, and then get so stoned that while watching the other game, actually feel like I'm in Seattle?

Did not realize (or remember) that pot is legal in WA. That would have made visits to my former in-laws a bit more interesting.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 18, 2014)

Word on the street is lots of. The shops are sold out..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm sure the concession stand vendors are chompin' at the bit.

Hey man, can we get some nachos? And some pizza? Oh, and like another dime bag and an 8-ball?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 18, 2014)

......and some Funyuns......ya man.....


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 19, 2014)

Go Pats!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 19, 2014)

I-70 better be f'n empty tomorrow morning!


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 19, 2014)

It will be. This is the biggest day for Denver since 98'. The mountains are crowded with Euros and folks from Mexico city's vacation, but they're on the slopes at Breck, not I70.

Go Pats!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 19, 2014)

Let's not ever speak of the 98 Super Bowl again....


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 19, 2014)

I would really like see Payton win today. If not one Manning, then I'll root for the other. Than and Brady is a vag.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 19, 2014)

Denver strikes first...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 19, 2014)

Take a drink every time Manning says Omaha. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 19, 2014)

OMAHA!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 19, 2014)

What are you guys talking about? Is there a football game on?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 19, 2014)

And cut....


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 19, 2014)

I can't stand to see a gimmick NFC offense win the Superbowl, but I'd rather see that than Manning winning it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 20, 2014)

^ damn, you might be on to something.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## EM_PS (Jan 20, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 20, 2014)

So now that football season is over what will I do with all my Sundays? When will The Walking Dead start again? Oh, I'm sorry, what's that? There's still one more NFL game this season? Huh... you don't say...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm gonna have to steal that one for FB.. I've got way to many pats ans whining.....


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 21, 2014)

WTF...now they want to get rid of the extra point. Saw an article this morning... TD would be automatic 7 pts (no kick required) unless you wanted to go for 2 then if you missed you drop to 6, get 8 if you convert like normal.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 21, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> WTF...now they want to get rid of the extra point. Saw an article this morning... TD would be automatic 7 pts (no kick required) unless you wanted to go for 2 then if you missed you drop to 6, get 8 if you convert like normal.


I like the idea.

I've seen other proposals that would move the "extra point" back to the 35 (a 53yd kick attempt), or you could go for 2 from the 2.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 21, 2014)

If they want to make the extra point more difficult then why don't they just back the spot of the kick up a little?

I saw this chart on the frequency of made kicks in football since 1932, it's pretty interesting and illustrates that PAT's have virtually become automatic although I'm curious to know what happened in the mid-70's that caused a pretty remarkable drop in accuracy for PAT's.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 21, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > WTF...now they want to get rid of the extra point. Saw an article this morning... TD would be automatic 7 pts (no kick required) unless you wanted to go for 2 then if you missed you drop to 6, get 8 if you convert like normal.
> ...


They've already almost eliminated the need for the kickoff since they moved the spot up last year as a safety issue. Virtually all kickoffs are touchbacks these days. How long before they eliminate field goals too? I mean it's pretty much just a matter of time before they remove the foot from football.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 21, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


It's surprising how few kickoffs are touchbacks actually. Unless you have a beast of a kicker who puts it beyond the endzone (like Prater in Denver), I'm still seeing a good chunk of kick-offs returned.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 21, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> If they want to make the extra point more difficult then why don't they just back the spot of the kick up a little?
> 
> I saw this chart on the frequency of made kicks in football since 1932, it's pretty interesting and illustrates that PAT's have virtually become automatic although I'm curious to know what happened in the mid-70's that caused a pretty remarkable drop in accuracy for PAT's.


The article I saw on the PAT elimination said that there were only 5 missed PAT's this year (out of over 1200 attempts). Of those 5, 4 were blocked.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2014)

the one thing Iiked about the XFL was their "no extra point rule" , and the funny names on the jerseys... Hehateme... lol


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 21, 2014)

if it is almost a given then lie others said...move it back a ways so you still give the other team a chance to block it. the kicers now adays are crazy good...almost near mid field and making field goals...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2014)

I prefer the legends football league


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 21, 2014)

In other news, the NFL is considering becoming the world's biggest flag football league.

I'm all for tweaking stuff, but not fundamentally changing the game.

Also, they'd still have the TV timeout after the touchdown.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 21, 2014)

Some more analysis:

http://espn.go.com/blog/nflnation/post/_/id/113915/inside-slant-fgs-almost-automatic-too

I don't think the elimination of PAT's contribute to the "pussification" of the NFL. If anything, many people go get food after the touchdown and don't come back until the other offense takes the field.

Football procession: Touchdown ---&gt; commercial break ---&gt; boring PAT ---&gt; commercial break ---&gt; kickoff (touchback ---&gt; commercial break. It's damn near 10 minutes from the time the touchdown is done to when the other team takes the field, and a complete waste of time. In the land of instant gratification and the demand for constant stimulation, I'm surprised this hasn't been proposed sooner...


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 21, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> The article I saw on the PAT elimination said that there were only 5 missed PAT's this year (out of over 1200 attempts). Of those 5, 4 were blocked.




That's the same stat I saw.



> In 2013, kickers were 1,256 for 1,261 on PATs


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 21, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Football procession: Touchdown ---&gt; commercial break ---&gt; boring PAT ---&gt; commercial break ---&gt; kickoff (touchback ---&gt; commercial break.


The NFL wants that extra commercial break. It's not about the flow of the game it's all about making $$$$.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 21, 2014)

I say give 'em 1 point for PAT from the 10, 2 pts if successful from the 20, 3 if successful from the 30...out to 5 if successful from the 50


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 21, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> although I'm curious to know what happened in the mid-70's that caused a pretty remarkable drop in accuracy for PAT's.




George Blanda retired after the 1976 season.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 24, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=rRqKYXcL-2U


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 24, 2014)

^ now that football season is over, this video was quite funny.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 26, 2014)

I bet if you Google it there's is such a thing.

http://www.sportspickle.com/2014/01/rob-gronkowski-vows-watch-super-bowl-strictly-omaha-drinking-game


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 26, 2014)

Not sure while I'm still watching this train wreck of a game.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2014)

so this thread is missing all the hub ub about the game being played in the 'cold' this year..espn radio said ticket prices (on ebay and the like) are down from $2500 to $1500 (still is way out of my price range)....

I wonder if this will be the last SB played outdoors above the mason / dixon line?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 27, 2014)

the last I heard, and living in the area of the game, the forecast is for above freezing temps (mid to upper 30's) and rain. The rain part sucks. I would prefer snow if we had to have any kind of precipitation.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't understand the point of the pro bowl its not like the winning team gets anything other than the trip to hawaii


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 27, 2014)

^ QFT. If they want to change something, figure out what to do during that week instead of messing around with the extra point.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2014)

well you know these millionaires cant afford to go to Hawaii on their own!

[SIZE=medium]I used to work in a Ruby Tuesdays right off the interstate (Valdosta, GA) near the Florida line, we would occasionally get musicians or other celebs coming through town (Willie Nelson came in one time, it was cool I made him nachos) and they would always comp their meal. I was always (even at age 20) WTF? cant he afford his meal?[/SIZE]


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2014)

I got this email and had to laugh.. apparantly at our Colorado school district its a violation of the school dress code to wear an NFJ jersey..

Campus Messenger by Infinite Campus

In celebration of the Broncos Super Bowl appearance this weekend, we have received approval for professional sports attire for this Friday, January 31st for both Super Bowl teams.
In addition, I have obtained a waiver for Monday, February 3rd should the Broncos win the Super Bowl. If the Broncos are not victorious, the regular dress code will be in effect for Monday.

We ask that any face painting or hair coloring be kept to a reasonable amount that doesn't disrupt the learning environment and allows students to be easily identified.

(Ex. A Broncos temporary tattoo or small writing on a cheek is acceptable. We would ask that students don't come in full face paint.)

This means students can wear their choice of the following teams:

Denver Broncos
Seattle Seahawks

We look forward to seeing the team spirit around the school on Friday* (and possibly Monday)!*


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 27, 2014)

I swear you relax the rules even slightly and next thing you know kids will be wearing short skirts and smoking under the bleachers... This school is really flirting with disaster.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 28, 2014)

W-NNNNNNNNNNNNNN-BC.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 28, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBKX2RV3Ajw


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 30, 2014)

so much for weather playing a factor.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 30, 2014)

^^^ Better weather favors Denver...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 30, 2014)

the only thing that concerns me is that EVERYONE seems to be picking Denver.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 30, 2014)

Seattle 27 - Denver 23.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 30, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> the only thing that concerns me is that EVERYONE seems to be picking Denver.


Even Vegas:

http://espn.go.com/nfl/lines


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't worry, now that the weather appears to be a non-factor, they'll invent a terr'ist threat or some such bullshit so the talking heads have something to panic about.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 30, 2014)

Thought this was a pretty good article:

The Secret Dance of PI

http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/2013/story/_/id/10372990/secret-dance-pass-interference-flem-file



> I jam you, grab some jersey, you push off. I move your hip, you pick me with a teammate. I roll a safety over top who matches you stride for stride down the sideline, you underthrow the ball. I try to turn around and play the ball, you flop like a soccer player hit by sniper fire. Then we both land on the ground in a tangle and hold our breath while the fatigued and unsure human being in black and white stripes hovers over us and tries to decide in a split second if he really wants to insert himself into sports history where he'll be judged by 100 million experts with the benefit of unlimited replay.
> 
> That, my football friends, is The Secret Dance of PI.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 30, 2014)

i went into sports authority (killing time at lunch) they have alot of orange stuff right at front, they asked if they could help me (this sports authority is overstaffed with salesman) so i asked kind of loudly "yeah where can a brother get a seehawks jersey at"...

it was funny as hell to me but the sales guy just walked away...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 31, 2014)

to address my obvious discontent for Joe Buck:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GLev7eVrmM&amp;feature=youtu.be


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 31, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> so this thread is missing all the hub ub about the game being played in the 'cold' this year..espn radio said ticket prices (on ebay and the like) are down from $2500 to $1500 (still is way out of my price range)....
> 
> I wonder if this will be the last SB played outdoors above the mason / dixon line?


I suspect it being near NYC may deter a lot of the "common" fans. I bet the already ridiculous cost of things in and around the city has been doubled for the SB. NY'ers are never one to let a money making opportunity get by without maximizing profits.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 31, 2014)

I would take Joe Buck any day of the week over Collinsworth or Phil Simms, although all 3 can eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Heard on the radio this morning that O.J. is pulling for Denver to win the SB. I guess he has an affinity for old white broncos. :lmao:

_bah-dum-dum_

I'll be here all day.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 31, 2014)

:blink2:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 31, 2014)

:facepalm:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 31, 2014)

we haven't decided if we are going to watch the game yet


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 31, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Heard on the radio this morning that O.J. is pulling for Denver to win the SB. I guess he has an affinity for old white broncos. :lmao:
> 
> _bah-dum-dum_
> 
> I'll be here all day.....


did you lie awake last night thinking that one up?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2014)

^ LOL no. It was on the radio this morning. I got a chuckle out of it.

As for the SB itself, we are having some friends over. Will probably end up socializing more than actually watching the game. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 31, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> we haven't decided if we are going to watch the game yet


Haven't decided where I'll be watching it. Either go to the neighbor's party, where I might see some of the game but hang out with friends and patch things with the neighbors (it's at the house who was complaining about the blocked "views" by my trees), or stay home and actually watch the game....


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2014)

The commercials and.The game sucks..


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> The commercials and.The game sucks..


These


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm switching between marathons of Cops and Star Trek: TNG.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 2, 2014)

This game literally couldn't be going better. After all that "Best QB ever" talk, I'm loving watching Peyton getting hammered. He might still be Super Bowl MVP...the first ever from the losing team.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 2, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> This game literally couldn't be going better. After all that "Best QB ever" talk, I'm loving watching Peyton getting hammered. He might still be Super Bowl MVP...the first ever from the losing team.


Incorrect. One and only mvp from losing team was SB V. Chuck Howley of Dallas


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 2, 2014)

That Seattle defense in tough. They are the MVP.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 2, 2014)

BBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRINNNNNNNG...

:suicide1:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 2, 2014)

Oma-ha-ha-ha.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks like we'll have 6 more of winter, Punxsutawney Peyton saw his shadow!!!


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 2, 2014)

I wish Wilson had started yelling Omaha!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2014)

I cant help but laugh at the local news interviewing the bronco fans... Most say "I feel so bad for Peyton". Good lord dudes got more money than Davy Crocket don't feel bad for him....

Sometimes I hate the eternal optimism of this town!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 3, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > This game literally couldn't be going better. After all that "Best QB ever" talk, I'm loving watching Peyton getting hammered. He might still be Super Bowl MVP...the first ever from the losing team.
> ...


Yeah, but he won MVP for his outstanding play despite the loss. Peyton deserves it because of his outstanding play for the winning team.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 3, 2014)

not that I'm a peyton manning fan or anything, but peyton was horrible last night. Seattle just punched him and the broncos in the mouth on every play. Their pass rush severely disrupted peyton's timing. He is due that one early int, but otherwise, he didn't play extremely poorly. Seattle was clearly the better team


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 3, 2014)

sad when the highlight of the superbowl wasn't the game or even the commercials but the halftime show.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 3, 2014)

wasn't an OMG that was amazing half time show. Just an ok one, better than some but not ranking anywhere near the top


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 3, 2014)

right and that's in part my point. as "ok" as it was, it was still better than the game and commercials


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 3, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I cant help but laugh at the local news interviewing the bronco fans... Most say "I feel so bad for Peyton". Good lord dudes got more money than Davy Crocket don't feel bad for him....
> 
> Sometimes I hate the eternal optimism of this town!


They were babbling on the radio this morning that Wilson was paid $500k for the season and Peyton is paid ~$880k/month.

Heard from a few broadcasters this morning that the Pats were lucky to get knocked out, otherwise Brady and crew would've most likely got steamrolled by Seattle.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 3, 2014)

^we talked about that last night. It seems like the super star quarterbacks are becoming a thing of the past. A middle of the road quarterback with an amazing defense seems to be the new hot commodity.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 3, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> ^we talked about that last night. It seems like the super star quarterbacks are becoming a thing of the past. A middle of the road quarterback with an amazing defense seems to be the new hot commodity.


well it is a team sport.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2014)

I think a lot of teams lately I showing that you don't need to spend a ridiculous amount of money on a quarterback you can spend that money on a good defense and basically get a "serviceable" quarterback

And I would say Russell Wilson is way way beyond a serviceable quarterback


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 3, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> It seems like the super star quarterbacks are becoming a thing of the past. A middle of the road quarterback with an amazing defense seems to be the *new* hot commodity.


This isn't a new concept. I'm pretty sure this is how the Baltimore Ravens won the super bowl in 2000 with Trent Dilfer at the helm of the offense.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 3, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I think a lot of teams lately I showing that you don't need to spend a ridiculous amount of money on a quarterback you can spend that money on a good defense and basically get a "serviceable" quarterback
> 
> And I would say Russell Wilson is way way beyond a serviceable quarterback


Do agree.

He is not a middle nor serviceable QB. He is very good. He has a good arm strenght and is accurate, even in motion (his baseball background comes into play there).The thing is that he did not come into the league with the same hype that RGIII and Andrew Luck came. Wilson was picked in the third round, I believe.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2014)

Its sad that the past 2 weeks has been all the Peyton hype, from what I have learned about Wilson in the last couple of days sounds like he is a pretty decent human being as well as hell of a QB.

Im sure this offseason we will get a chance to hear about him though....

Walking Dead back on Sunday!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2014)

Joe Nameth in the Fur Coat was pretty funny. love to see an attention whore.....I assume that was because the game was in NJ?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 3, 2014)

must have been an obvious fake fur since he didn't get paint bombed....where were all the PETA folks


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 3, 2014)

It's not like it's the first time he's worn a fur coat on a football field.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 3, 2014)

once a hippie always a hippie?


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 3, 2014)

I thought that is what everyone dressed like back then...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 3, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> And I would say Russell Wilson is way way beyond a serviceable quarterback




I wonder if this win will get the 'game manager' moniker off of him.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 3, 2014)

http://huzlers.com/superbowl-xlviii-believed-to-have-been-rigged-and-currently-under-investigation-by-nfl/


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 3, 2014)

shoot... how could that have been rigged... it was a comedy of errors and good defense

miscue on snap --&gt; 2 pts

defense tipped the ball or the throwing arm which caused all the interceptions

amazing ball stripping by defense caused fumbles

punt return for TD just plain stupid play planning on broncos part


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 3, 2014)

The fur coat was one of Broadway Joe's signature accessories.

that and hot chicks.


----------



## Supe (Feb 3, 2014)

I think more blame is being put on Peyton than he deserves.

Early int. was absolutely his fault. Beyond that, even the best QB of all time isn't going to do a damn thing when you've got 4 defensive linemen in the backfield by the time the snap reaches the QB's hands. Pure and simple, Seattle was more physical, manhandled the line, and starved the QB of every option. It reminded me of the Ohio State/Florida BCS championship game a few years back, where every single play was panic mode by Troy Smith due to the Florida line steamrolling them on every play.

And oh, BTW, when your defense gives up 30+ points in a Super Bowl, you're QB is not to blame.


----------



## Supe (Feb 3, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> The fur coat was one of Broadway Joe's signature accessories.
> 
> that and hot chicks.
> 
> ...






Wouldn't mind checking out the brunette's fur coat. :dancingnaughty:


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 3, 2014)

Supe said:


> I think more blame is being put on Peyton than he deserves.
> 
> Early int. was absolutely his fault. Beyond that, even the best QB of all time isn't going to do a damn thing when you've got 4 defensive linemen in the backfield by the time the snap reaches the QB's hands. Pure and simple, Seattle was more physical, manhandled the line, and starved the QB of every option. It reminded me of the Ohio State/Florida BCS championship game a few years back, where every single play was panic mode by Troy Smith due to the Florida line steamrolling them on every play.
> 
> And oh, BTW, when your defense gives up 30+ points in a Super Bowl, you're QB is not to blame.


I agree on all accounts. From what I recall, the few times Peyton had a little time after the snap he made his usual good decisions.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2014)

Denvers Special Teams surely didnt help at all either. Had I been the HC the Special Teams coach would have been fired last night and forced to pay for his own flight home



Supe said:


> I think more blame is being put on Peyton than he deserves.
> 
> Early int. was absolutely his fault. Beyond that, even the best QB of all time isn't going to do a damn thing when you've got 4 defensive linemen in the backfield by the time the snap reaches the QB's hands. Pure and simple, Seattle was more physical, manhandled the line, and starved the QB of every option. It reminded me of the Ohio State/Florida BCS championship game a few years back, where every single play was panic mode by Troy Smith due to the Florida line steamrolling them on every play.
> 
> And oh, BTW, when your defense gives up 30+ points in a Super Bowl, you're QB is not to blame.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 3, 2014)

does peyton have another year left on his contract with denver or is he free agent now?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2014)

if your a Denver fan dont look at the Chive today...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 6, 2014)

SW for the win.

http://www.behance.net/gallery/STAR-WARS-American-Football-League/9233923


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 6, 2014)

That's kinda cool but but too bad there's only five.


----------

